# Animals; Fur, scales, and close ups.



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Got the Nexus 5 so I have taken many photos.

The purple betta's nickname is Fat B**tard. However, his real name is Mickey.
My sweet rat is Rusty.


Many more photos to come.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Turqoise-y betta is Mary. Dark blue is Jane. **that thing on her face has healed since the photo.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Was at the Ripley's Aquarium in TO. Pictures to come when I am not so busy.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Just a little teaser. :3


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yeah... Still need to get around to this. Lol. Sooooooooo many pictures.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Forgot I never put my pictures up. Takes too long to put up the amount I have.

In the meantime...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Some day I will go to Ripley's in TO


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

It is worth it! Virgin has a 20% off thing if you are a member.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Put together the Spec yesterday. My fish are loving it! The guy with the vibrant brick red/orange tail is so stunning in here! And the lighting brought out such beautiful colors as opposed to the mall parking lot. The yellow guy is fantastic under the moon light!!!
And that little guy was an awesome little freebie from before I went to where I call home. Expected my dwarf gourami to eat her but she is still around and not nipped at. Lol.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

It's always a treat to enjoy talented photographers. Your pictures are amazing.

AquaAddict


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!  My phone has hundreds of photos. I can spend an hour at a time just waiting for them to sit still so I can get a detailed close up. I'm getting more patient.

I need a real camera. Lmao.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My boyfriends dragon Dragon. :3








Lake Huron from a beach in Goderich.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Had a scare late at night with the tank as we saw water on the stand so I was up till 1am setting up the Ebi and moving everyone and everything over.

Get to test the 10gal at my grandparents to make sure the rank is OK. Was too tired to stay up and monitor it so this was the easiest solution. Lmao.









Hope my dwarf gourami will be OK in an 8gal with 5neons. s:


----------

